
EFF satisfied with privacy controls in Amazon's cloud-accelerated Silk browser - trickmonkey
https://www.eff.org/2011/october/amazon-fire’s-new-browser-puts-spotlight-privacy-trade-offs
======
saurik
"""Amazon assures us that the only pieces of information from the device that
are regularly logged are: 1) URL of the resource being requested 2) Timestamp
3) Token identifying a session. This data is logged for 30 days.""" ...
"""Indeed, Jenkins said, “individual identifiers like IP and MAC addresses are
not associated with browsing history, and are only collected for technical
troubleshooting.” We repeatedly asked if there was any way to associate the
logged information with a particular user or Amazon account, and we were told
that there was not, and that Amazon is not in a position to track users."""

Ummm... no: the URLs themselves are more than enough information to figure out
who people are. We don't need the IP address, MAC address, or username: all we
need to be able to do is to correlate visited URLs. A /ton/ of information is
available in URLs, and it often includes user IDs and search queries; you
don't need the response, just the URL.

I doubt anyone will see this, as this is already a day old, but I'd love it if
someone from the EFF explained whether they ever get technical advisors to
help them with their understanding or explanation; in my experience (iPhone
jailbreaking), they seem to bring in the tech people long after it is "way too
late" to affect the policy or statements made by the foundation, which causes
horrible limitations in their effect, or even outright mistakes like this one.
:(

